# Command Prompt Appears and Disappears Without Doing Anything



## Uriah8 (Nov 2, 2016)

I am having an issue where I believe the command prompt is appearing and disappearing randomly. It seems to happen every 30 minutes to an hour. I first noticed this was happening when I was playing games and the black window with a white border would appear, temporarily minimizing the game window. I haven't installed any updates in the last couple of days, and I scanned my computer with Malwarebytes and found nothing. I was hoping someone here would have some advice on what I should do next. I would try taking a picture of when the window appears but, it is proving difficult to do as the window seems to appear randomly.

Thanks.

OS: Windows 10 64-Bit
CPU: i7 @4.20 GHz
RAM: 16GB DDR4
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS IX HERO (LGA1151)
GPU: GTX 1080
Power Supply: Cooler Master V750 - Compact 750W 80 PLUS Gold Modular PSU


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you currently running the latest Windows 10 1703 build? If so, then I believe this is a bug in Windows as it has been happening to me as well. Minimizing me while in a game.


----------



## Uriah8 (Nov 2, 2016)

No, I'm on 1607 currently. I'm going to try and capture my screen with OBS so I can track down what the command prompt is saying.


----------



## Uriah8 (Nov 2, 2016)

Alright, I managed to get a screenshot of the popup. The popup linked to a file called OfficeBackgroundTaskHandlerRegistration.exe or something similar. I followed the steps on this page, so hopefully the problem is taken care of.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Uriah8 said:


> No, I'm on 1607 currently. I'm going to try and capture my screen with OBS so I can track down what the command prompt is saying.


I advise that you upgrade to the latest build of Windows.



Uriah8 said:


> Alright, I managed to get a screenshot of the popup. The popup linked to a file called OfficeBackgroundTaskHandlerRegistration.exe or something similar. I followed the steps on this page, so hopefully the problem is taken care of.


Let me know the results.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Chief, the hard part is the cmd prompt flashes by and you cannot see what is calling it. You can force the cmd prompt to stay open, diagnose your problem then return it to defaults. Copy the text below separately into notepad's save them as CmdOpen.reg and CmdClose.reg, (default) save to desktop double click and agree to add to registry, restart computer.

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command]
@="cmd.exe /k \"%1\" %*"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\open\command]
@="cmd.exe /k \"%1\" %*"

Save as CmdOpen.reg

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\cmdfile\shell\open\command]
@="\"%1\" %*"

Save as CmdClose.reg (this is the default).


----------

